# Ink Collection



## ktbi (Aug 26, 2007)

As promised, I'm back from vacation and will post some pics of my collection.  I really like medicines but do have others.  These are my inks.  I have them displayed on a shelf in my wife's office.

 First picture (there are five) is a group picture....

 Thnks and enjoy....Ron


----------



## ktbi (Aug 26, 2007)

Closer shots of sections of the group picture follow.   Ron

 Number two:


----------



## ktbi (Aug 26, 2007)

Number three:   

 Ron


----------



## ktbi (Aug 26, 2007)

Number Four:


----------



## ktbi (Aug 26, 2007)

Number Five  (the last of the inks):

 Let me know what you think and I'll post others if you like looking at them...
 Thnks --- Ron


----------



## Mattkoz (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice collection you have there .I really like the cobalt master ink on the far right.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice collection. I like inks alot too. I don't find too many good ones though.


----------

